# Holly's blog



## daisy052104 (May 9, 2006)

My husband and I got Holly, our mini Hollandlop, back in September. We live in an apartment and are unable to havecats or dogs. Both of us are animal people and had gone as long as wecould with out any pet. Luckally for us we could get a rabbit. Neitherof us have ever had a rabbit so we've learned a lot in the months thatwe have had her. We both love her so much and couldn't image life without her. She gives us our daily dose of laughter. Here are somepictures to introduce her to you.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 9, 2006)

*daisy052104 wrote:*
I'm trying to figure out how to post more than one picture but right now i'm not being very successful with it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2006)

WOW, she's a beautiful colour and really cute too. 

I can hardly wait to see more pictures.

Welcome tp the forum.

Sooooska (mother of 4 Bunnies) :apollo::bunny19:bunny2


----------



## naturestee (May 9, 2006)

She's so cute withyour hubby!



Welcome to the forum! :wave2


----------



## KatyG (May 9, 2006)

wow what a gorgeous girl!

I love the markings round her eyes, they are so pretty.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 9, 2006)

*KatyG wrote: *


> wow what a gorgeous girl!
> 
> I love the markings round her eyes, they are so pretty.


Thoseare some of our favorite features about her. This year for easter igave both of my parents and both of my husbands parents, as well as mysister and his brother, a copy of this picture in a cute frame. I'msure they all think i'm nuts. They don't know what it's like to haveand love sucha fun little bunny!!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 9, 2006)

this morning she cuddled with me in bed while wewatched tv. She likes to watch tv with me and my husband. We came backto her room where she began to run around and have fun. Before i knewit she was relaxing and taking a good rest.


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 9, 2006)

Awww how cute! she looks like my rabbit Dottie.


----------



## newfiegurl (May 9, 2006)

*She is adorable!! *


----------



## daisy052104 (May 10, 2006)

Here is one of Holly's favorite things to do. Destroy the box!!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 10, 2006)

I ablsolutely love watching bath time!!






These are some pics of when Holly first came home. She was so tiny!!
















Did I get any email today????


----------



## daisy052104 (May 10, 2006)

Holly and Dottie do look very similar!


----------



## cheryl (May 10, 2006)

Awwww Holly is absolutely gorgeous,she looks like a sweet little girl,and just look at her sweet little face:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## daisy052104 (May 11, 2006)

Holly has been such a little cuddle bug the last2 days. I love it so much. She's been hopping up in my lap as I sithere looking at all the latest updates. She also is telling me that mypants need altered as she is sitting at my feet tugging at my pant legs.

Aren't bunny kisses the best!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2006)

That is one of the most adorable pictures I've seen in a long time.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## daisy052104 (May 12, 2006)

Thanks! It's one of the few pictures I have of myself with Holly.


----------



## newfiegurl (May 12, 2006)

yup the bunny kiss picture is adorable!!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 14, 2006)

Lately Holly has been a lazy bunny. She's beenlaying against the wall right behind the computer chair. How ever whenI let her out at night usually after I get home from work she tends toshow off for me. Running around, playing with her toys and doingbinkies!! Thanks to reading many other blogs since I found RO Holly nowgets Crazins and she LOVES them. She even tried to take the bag fromme.Its amazing how easy it is to spoil her. This morning shedid something new for me. Usually she jumps on top of her pet carrierto jump on my lap in the chair. She bypassed the carrier and jumpedstraight onto my lap!! I was so happy. I love it when she does cute newthings!!!
Here are some more pics to share with everyone:
Guess what baseball team Holly likes?




Which piece do I want???




How about....ALL OF THEM!!!





Um...Do you ever put this camera down???




Mirror mirror on the floor....


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2006)

What an absolute doll she is. Such a loving little girl 

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (May 15, 2006)

Last night Holly was being so cute with myhusband. She let him hold her for a little while. And then she snuggledwith him.Of course I had to take some pictures!!! Whywouldn't I? Is there any better model than a bun???











Here are some other pics I have of Holly. They're just to cute to not share.





Holly being where she knows she's not supposed to be




What are you looking at????


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 16, 2006)

*daisy052104 wrote: *


>




In this pic Holly reminds me of this pic!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 16, 2006)

If that's true, what do you think Holly's seeing???


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 16, 2006)

Aww shes seeing her beautiful self


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 16, 2006)

Really nice pictures! There are some Cubs fans here.

The bunny in the mirror seems to be much prettier. 

Rainbows!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 17, 2006)

Holly was feeling a little fiesty yesterday. Shestarted the morning off playing with one of her toys, that is actuallymade for ferrets, that is hanging in her cage.She was sofunny. It looked like she was trying to play tetherball without thetether pole. So cute the way that she was batting at the ball. 

This is a pic of the ball suspended from her cage.





When I got home from work last night and let her out to play, shethought it would be fun to eat the leaves of theplant that Ihad just repotted. It's not the first time this plant has had a smallbunny reaching for it's leaves. The plant she was going for is the oneto the far right.


Here are some pics of the bunny going for the green
















My husband also told me earlier in the eveningshe had managedto reach the Crasins that were inbetween the 2 baskets and pull themdown on top of her cage. He didn't give her one after she did all thatwork to get them. (I would have.)


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2006)

Hi, Holly looks adorable. 

I would be careful with the house plants though, quite a few of them are poisonous.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## daisy052104 (May 18, 2006)

As soon as i see she is going for the plant imove it out of the way. She did it one other time and after i moved itshe couldn't reach it. I thought I had it out of the way again afterrepotting...but i guess i was wrong.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 19, 2006)

I just love HOlly's little bunny tail. When shestretches you can see the top of her tail and it is soooo cute. The topof her tail is brown and the rest of it is solid white. I just love herlittle bunny butt.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 20, 2006)

Holly has been such a little cuddle bun lately.The other night when my hubby and I were getting ready for bed, he wasbeing a little stinker. So I got Holly out of her cage and put her onthe bed. He had no idea I had gotten up to get her so he was suprisedto have her climb up on him for some pets. When the time had come thatI was starting to fall asleep I went to grab her and she went back onhis chest for help. She wasn't ready to go back to her room yet. Sheliked the bed better! I gave her a little more time and then she cameand snuggled with me. So she got even more time. 

We let her do the same thing again last night. I'm amazed at how wellshe acts on our bed. I think she knows that it'sa "special"place since she doesn't get on there a lot.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 21, 2006)

That's so cute. Clever bun to know that by being snuggle she gets to stay in the 'special place' for longer 

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (May 21, 2006)

In an attempt to try to waste less hay, we areon the 3rd type of hay holder. We started with a ceramic bowl. thentired a hay rack, which tends to make a bigger mess. Now we are tryinga hay ball. Today is the first day we've used it. All it seems to do sofar is make Holly mad. I dont know how long we'll keep using this.


----------



## Flopsy (May 22, 2006)

I love Holly, she is so0o adorable. Ilove her face and markings. I like her hanging ferret ball. Isaw one at petco. I've been thinking about getting one. DoesHolly play with it a lot?

-Ashley:inlove: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :rabbithop


----------



## daisy052104 (May 23, 2006)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> Ilove Holly, she is so0o adorable. I love her face andmarkings. I like her hanging ferret ball. I saw one atpetco. I've been thinking about getting one. Does Holly playwith it a lot?
> 
> -Ashley:inlove: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :rabbithop


I havent seen her play with it alot, everynowand thenbut who know's how much she plays with it when we're not here.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 23, 2006)

Holly has been so good lately. We've had her onthe bed the last couple of nights and she's behaved and been good. Thisafternoon I had her on the bed as I was folding some laundry and shepeed. I half wonder if it's because she was by herself for most of theday before. We'll see how she is later.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 27, 2006)

Holly hasbeen in a tipping moodlately. Every time we give her pellets she tips over the crock thatthey are in. So far this morning she hasn't but pretty much every otherday she has. Silly bunny!

My hubby was on vaca this week and was able to go golfing a few times.He told me when he was home afterwords he'd be in Holly's room with herand if he was petting her nose she was fine but if she could smell hisarm she would charge at him. This isn't typical Holly behavior. Theonly reason he could come up with why she would charge at him isbecause he had sunscreen on. That is the only thing that would bedifferent. She must not like the way it smells. 

Here's a few new pics to share:

she likes to go behind this door. There are some glass panes and amirror back behind the door. She knows she's not supposed to go there





My mom knew I wanted to get Holly a harness. My hubby didnt want me tobuy one. For our anniversary my mom gave us one. She figured if I gotit as a gift he couldnt say anything. He he he!!





My hubby acutally took this picture! I love this sweet nose!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2006)

LOL! I like your mom's thinking . Holly looks quite comfortable in her harness - mine freak out if I try to put one on.

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (May 27, 2006)

She does ok in it. I dont think thatshe likes it that much though. I think it's a little too big for her.She can almost get her front paws through the front part.


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2006)

I love that pic of her nose! I think you should use it as your avatar.

I'll have to show this thread to my hubby. He loves lops, especially brokens. And she's a lovely one!


----------



## Flopsy (May 29, 2006)

I used to have that same harness forFlopsy and Fluffy I liked it except the leash isshort. My buns grew out of them super fast.

I can't get over how beautiful holly is. I love her! :hug:

-Ashley :hug2 &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :bow


----------



## daisy052104 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Flopsy and Naturestee!! We think she's pretty lovely and beautiful ourselves. 

I was away from Holly over the weekend and my hubby and her had quitethe bonding time. He said she just couldn't give him enough kisses. Ithink that was her way of asking where I was. He said last night beforeI got home she managed to pull down her bag of hay from the bookshelfthat is shown in some previous pictures. He said the look on her faceafter pulling the bag down was like "Yes!! I finally got it!!!" And asI wrote this she did the exact same thing. Little sinker!! I shallclose this entry with: "Ha ha! Victory is Mine!"


----------



## daisy052104 (May 31, 2006)

I love snuggle days!!! She was my little lovebun today. She cuddled with me for 1 and a half hours on my bed thisafternoon. She stayed right next to me the entire time and I lovedevery single minute of it!!!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 1, 2006)

So my good little cuddle bun has not been sogood today. She's been scratching at everything in sight. I thought I'dbe able to get her to stop if I took her to the bed where she'sactually been really good lately. But to my not so wanted suprise theonly thing she wanted to do was pee! Right next to me.


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 1, 2006)

:shock2:

How old is she now? Maybe shes entering her teen years. :dunno:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 1, 2006)

She's almost one so I'm pretty sure that she's out of her teen years.I think she was just being a stinker!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 2, 2006)

She's just keeping you on your toes - these bunnies don't like us to think that we know them as well as we do 

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 2, 2006)

That's for sure. When I think she's going to eather hay, she thinks it would be more fun to pull all of it out, scatterit and take a nap on it. (Which is what she's been doing lately.) Sillybun!! Oh but do we love her anyway.


----------



## saxophonegirl (Jun 3, 2006)

my rabbit doesd that as wel she is so cute!:mrsthumper:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm so jealous of my hubby!! The last 2 dayshe's been able to pick Holly up and hold her on her back for more thana few seconds. She hasn't let us do that since she got spayed in Feb.She won't let me hold her like that and it makes me so jealous. Makesme want to do this::tantrum:"I wanna hold the bunny likethat!!!!"


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 6, 2006)

She's being her usual self again. We had toleave Holly alone all day yesterday. We went out of town but were backby nightfall. I think she got mad at us because all she wants to day isdig on the carpet. I picked her up to stop her at one time and thoughtshe was going to let me hold her that way for a while but before I knewit...kick, kick, kick went the back feet. So she got her way and gotput on the ground.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

Naughty Holly! No carpet digging, even if you are cute! Cute does not make right!

Okay, sometimes it does.

I actually had to staple cardboard onto the spots where Mocha keptdigging. Good thing we want to replace the carpet anyway.:?


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 6, 2006)

Unfortunatly we live in an apartment and donthave the option to replace carpet. I just have to keep an open ear outto hear that all to familiar scratching sound. And while cute doesn'tmake it right, it sure makes it easier to forgive. :inlove:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 8, 2006)

I plan to upload some new pics but will have to do that later. Right now i get to get ready for work. Yippee!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 9, 2006)

Holly has been having fun playing hide and seekwith us tonight. We got some knew boxes to use as barricades so wecould open up some new areas of the hallway to her. One box was just alittle too short so we used a small tool box to block off the rest. Shehad been being a good little bun and was just sitting and taking a bathnear me. Before I knew it I looked where she was and noticed she wasn'tthere. I was puzzled. I investigated all of her normal hiding placesand she wasnt in any of them. She wasnt in the hall. Then we noticedthat the toolbox had been "bulldozed" over. Holly thought it'd be morefun to hide in my bathroom. It's always a fun game. 

As promised earlier her are some new Holly pics!!
Oh no!!! She has that thing out that has the bright light!! I hate that thing!!





Maybe if I go under the chair....she won't see me.....DANG!!! Didnt work.




I guess I'll run to him!! He'll give me some help to escape the flashy thing!!




Excuse me!! I've had enough pictures taken of me!!!




Did you hear me????


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holly's house got upgrated. My hubby built hera NIC home. The hardest adjustment for me is going to be opening the door. She seems to have adjusted to it pretty quickly. We put it in the "same" location as her previous one. She's still eating. She hasn't used her litter box yet and she also hasn't peed yet. :?I know that rabbits don't adjust well to changes so I know she'll be back to normal soon. I'll put pics of it on here after we get more pics.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 13, 2006)

Holly is such a sweetheart!

And I want to see the new cage! Why is the door hard to open, btw?


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 13, 2006)

Its hard for me to open because it latches just like the rest of the panels only one side is just zip tyed instead of being snapped in. I have weak wrists so it is some what of a challenge. Plus I'm used to just a little latch. Here are some pics of her old home and her new home.

old home





new home


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 13, 2006)

ohhhhh, what a gorgeous set up!!

Lucky Holly!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great! :thumbup


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 13, 2006)

She seems to like her new palace. I came home tonight, opened the door thinking she'd jump out like she usually did....and she just looked at me like "What do you want????" So far she still hasn't touched the litterbox but hopefully she'll figure it out again.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 19, 2006)

She had been using her litter box and I was so proud of her. After we got back from my grandma's funeral she'd used her box to pee in...however she also thought the carpet seemed a little dry. Since we've been home she hasn't used her box at all. I'm putting the stray poops in there again and hopefully she'll get the idea of where to potty is again. 

She was my anti-social bun today. I had the door of her cage open for pretty much all of the afternoon and she wouldn't come out at all. She defiantely has a mind of her own. As soon as my hubby came home from work...out she came doing a few bunny 500 laps then it was back into her mansion.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah!!! We have litterbox usage!!! Time to celebrate!!!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ohhh bunny stretches, love them!! She has to stretch out the front half and then the back so I get to see those great big bunny toofers 2 times!!! Love the yawns!! Hopefully I'll be quick enough to grab a pic or two the next time.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 27, 2006)

This morning my hubby suprised me by bringing Holly to our bedroom while I was still in bed. Luckily she was in a cuddly mood and just laid down next to me in bed. She'd get up and hop around alittle bit and then come back and settle down right next to me.I love it when she is in a lovey mood! 

She's settling right into her new home. She loves her second story shelf. That's where we tend to find her when we come into her room. She figured out where her door is after a while and will now chew on the door when we are getting her breakfast ready for her. And now she's comfortable enough in her new cage that she's using her litter box pretty frequently now...except for random cocoa puff piles. Holly seems to be pretty happy with us again. 

Here are some new pics of Holly:
I can smell the food....It's so close!!







Please give me the yummy food...I'm begging you!






Lately she's been putting her paw up by her bottle when she's taking a drink. We find it so cute




And of course, had to share this pic as well. Such a cutie!






Doubles as a hubby cage as well


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 1, 2006)

So my hubby told me this morning that Holly did something that I never want to see her do. When he was giving her breakfast she managed to jumpup and land all 4 paws on theedge of her opening at the top of hercage. He said she perced there for about a minute. That would have scared me to death to see that!There is now anextra piece of nic covering theopening. Soglad I didnt see it. Silly Holly thinks she's a parot.


----------



## BunnyLover (Jul 1, 2006)

I love those pictures. Its a shame she doesn't like her food that much...You should really give her something she likes!:roflmao:A bunny that thinks she is a parrot. Yeahthat's a new one. She is a real cutie.

Lissa


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 6, 2006)

Holly survived her first fourth of July!! I was so worried that she'd really stress out but I didnt notice any behavior changes in her at all. So glad that she tolerated all the noises.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 10, 2006)

Holly is so happy today. She got a new bag of hay and couldn't wait for it to be opened. As soon as I got a hole in it, her head was in the bag. Once I put some hay in her hay rack she was eating like she hasn't been feed in a week. At one point my hubby said that she looked like she was eating too much spagetti at one time. She had about 5 pieces of hay in her mouth at the same time. She usually only eats one or 2 pieces at a time. Such a silly girl.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to have one of the craziest buns. She hates it when I clean her "palace". We have a rubber broom that I use to clean the floor in and around her cage, and every time I use it she growls and attacks it. She has bit it a few times. I find it funny. She must truely be my bun. I am not a clean person myself, so she must feel better in a messy cage than a clean one. Silly girl!!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Its hilarious when they do that! Every time I open up a bag of Alfalfa all my buns go wild. They can smell it a mile away!!:laugh:

daisy052104 wrote: *


> Holly is so happy today. She got a new bag of hay and couldn't wait for it to be opened. As soon as I got a hole in it, her head was in the bag. Once I put some hay in her hay rack she was eating like she hasn't been feed in a week. At one point my hubby said that she looked like she was eating too much spagetti at one time. She had about 5 pieces of hay in her mouth at the same time. She usually only eats one or 2 pieces at a time. Such a silly girl.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know! I love how she knows there's something for her that she's gonna love!! She'll give us what we call "Ears" here. Her earskinda perk up for a bit when she's happy.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 19, 2006)

I cant believe it's been a week since I've put anything on Holly's blog. She has been so sweet lately. I'll come into her room to be with her. I tend to lay down on the floor so I can be with her and let her out of her cage. She's been pretty consistant in jumping onto my chest and giving me kisses and cuddles. I've loved every minute of it. I hope it's nota phase she's going through. I really want her to continue this. It's so cute.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2006)

That's so sweet! Mocha and Sprite both love to jump on top of me, but they like it better if I'm laying on my stomach. Sometimes they lick my hair or peer over my shoulder to check out the book I'm reading.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 19, 2006)

My hubby will lay on the floor and beg her do get on his back. Most of the time she just ignores him when he's waiting for her. She likes to jump up there when you aren't ready.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 23, 2006)

Holly must be going through a molt. She's shedding like crazy!!! The funny thing I've noticed about her when she molts is she gets a dark strip across the middle of her back, only in the brown fun, the slowly travels down the length of her back. There's also a slight hump in the fur behind the stripe. My guess is this is the point on her body that hasn't molted yet. I find it so cute!

Here's a pic of her stripe. Does anyone else's bun do this??


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 23, 2006)

Right now this is my hubby's fav new pic of Holly.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, I can see why it's your husband's favorite picture. That Holly's a real looker.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 23, 2006)

She know's it!! How do you think she gets her Crasin fix?? She looks at us with that sweet little face and thinks "Suckers!! Gimme!!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, I know exactly what you are saying. 

Our oldest bunny Buttercup knows which cupboard his treats are in and every time we open it he's either at the door or jumps on the love seat (family room right next to the kitchen) looking so gall darn cute we just can't say no.

He definitely has mommie & daddy wrapped around his little paw.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2006)

Holly is gorgeous! Our mini lop always got a "stripe" when he was moulting too... and it looked so funny! He went from dark grey to light grey drastically.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 25, 2006)

Holly did something unusual for her today. She did a big bunny flop and stayed flopped!! She will usually move her head to a "up" position after a flop. She moved when i reached to grab my camera. Needless to say I didnt get the pic.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 29, 2006)

Holly is so silly. We'll open up the apartment for her to roam in and she'll stay in her room, mostly on her shelf in her cage or under a chair in a littlenook. In about a year she has totally turned my hubby and myself into bunny people. I love it!! My hubby has asked her if she knows how many bunnies lives she's saved because we'll own them. Pretty sure we'll always have a bunny in our lives.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 30, 2006)

Holly has just discovered a fabulous new place to chill. Under the bed!! She's been in our apartment and only yesterday discovered that she can go under there. She had so much fun hiding there from us. We'd look under to see what kind of trouble she was getting into and she was just laying down by the wall. We were in the process of cleaning her room and she was put in her small cage over night. She kept hopping away from us and laying down in places that we couldn't reach her. I think it was her way of pouting. But now she's back in her home with her shelf and a newer and bigger litterbox, so hopefully we won't have to clean the floor as much. One can hope anyway...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2006)

*daisy052104 wrote: *


> . She kept hopping away from us and laying down in places that we couldn't reach her. I think it was her way of pouting.


 LOL! Isn't it frustrating when you get close enough to touch them, then they hop just out of reach again. Sounds like she has found her favourite new spot, under the bed 

Jan


----------



## daisy052104 (Aug 2, 2006)

We think that Holly was pouting when she went under the bed. She didnt want anything to do with us a few days as we had been cleaning the area of her cage. She was put into her small cage that she used to be in before we built her nic cage. She is back to her usually self and likes to run and hop away from us. It's so nice to have her back.


----------



## daisy052104 (Aug 5, 2006)

Holly has a new favorite way to tell us she's ready to get off the bed and go back to her room. She pees on it. This time she was thoughful enough to do it on my pillow. 

The county fair is here in town and today I was able to convince my hubby to go to see the 4H rabbits. I also learned from talking with a 4Her and his dad that there is a local rabbit club here in town. Tomorrow morning there's a open class show for rabbits at the fair grounds. I plan on going out there before I have to work. I'm excited about what I've learned.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 5, 2006)

You know what happens when you go to a rabbit show- you come back with more than you went there with! Good luck resisting temptation!


----------



## daisy052104 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I ended up not going to the open show, but now that i know about it I'll be watching for it for the future. I'd had a couple of late nights and thought that it'd be better if I got a little bit of sleep. Plus I knew the risk of temptation would be greater than I could probably handle. Holly also knew that I'd seen other bunnies and she wasnt very happy with all the bunny talk that wasn't around her. Aren't they funny that way?


----------



## daisy052104 (Aug 15, 2006)

Holly got to go on her first road trip since easter this past weekend. She traveled so much better this time. We took her to my dad's again since we went out there for more than one night. She had to stay in her little cage again but seemed to do pretty good. She was still eating and drinking and pooping for us so I was happy. But now all is well in her world as we are now back at home and she has her shelf.


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmm, it is great that Holly handles travelling better this time. my bun hates car travelling. he refuses to eat, or drink or pee or poop. he looks miserable. wonder what you did to change Holly?


----------



## daisy052104 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, so it's been a long time since I've updatedHolly's blog. I've had a bit of the morning sickness that has lastedall day for the last week and a half and haven't really been among theliving world. 

Last night Holly discovered that she can jump up onto the couch all byherself! We were so proud of her. My hubby started her to do this bylaying on the floor in front of the couch. She jumped on his back andthen the couch. A little bit later, he was not needed toreachthe top. She'd snuggle with me fora little bit then she wasdone and would jump down. Little later and she was back on the couch. Ithink she was pretty proud of herself.


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2006)

Aww Holly is such a little doll. She seems to be quite the character.

Im in love :inlove:

My bunnies love to jump up on the couch with me (isnt itfun?)! Its always such a little surprise when you hear thatlittle body leave the ground and land next to you with a look ofaffection


----------



## daisy052104 (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright I know I've been slacking on Holly'sblog. With being 8 weeks pregnant I haven't really felt like joiningmuch of the world other than my bed. But last night Holly did somethingthat I knew I'd have to share. We have a wood burning stove in ourapartments living room that is surrounded by bricks. Holly loves to getback there and hang out. We've recently done some rearranging to ourliving room and now it's not bunny proof back there so we have the areablocked off. Well she must have really been missing going back there.She found a hole in our blockade and wiggled her way in there. Wepulled out some of our road blocks for her to try to get her out andwhen she finally came to a place where we could grab her to get her outwe got her on the first try. We rest the blocks while she sat over infront of the couch. When we got on the couch she went over to hercorner, sat by the coffee table for a minute or so, finally figured outshe couldn't get back there, then she gave us one thump! She thenturned around and looked straight at us. Oh if a cute bunny can give adirty look, boy did we get it from her. It was so funny we werelaughing about it all night!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2006)

I just read this blog. Oh wow shes very cute. Hope the morning skickness is gone soon.



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19, ANDTHE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 15, 2006)

I always find it so funny when Loki thumps at meafter I've foiled one of his devious little plots. I swear I see himfrowning at me as he runs into the bathroom flicking his feet at me. Ofcourse, he's back jumping on the couch and climbing all over me and myroommates a few minutes later. He's quick to forgive. 



Your little girl Holly is quite the looker. Loki finds her quite attractive!:inlove:



t and Loki


Here he is being a stinker!


----------



## daisy052104 (Sep 18, 2006)

I dont know how many of you saw my post in thegeneral rabbits section about wanting another bun, but we got a friendfor Holly now. We debated about if we should get her or not, especiallywith a baby on the way, but decided to got for it. Hopefully by thetime that the baby is here our girls will be bonded. So hereare some pic of our new love PUNKIN!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2006)

I want both!

:whistling:devil


----------



## daisy052104 (Sep 20, 2006)

Holly was such a little clown last night! Wewere watching Dancing with the stars and Holly was running free. One ofthe stars and her partner danced to a ballroom version on Jump, Jump.Holly was on the couch with us and all the sudden started to binkiewith the music. It was so funny!!! The next couple danced to the songSing, sing, sing and she started to do bunny 500's again with themusic. We have decided that she likes to dance to music. It was sofunny!! 

We also had blankets hanging over the edge of the couch and she thoughtit'd be more fun to tunnel between the couch and blankets than justrunning around over the blankets. Such a funny bunny!!

Punkin is a little lover. She is so good about letting us hold her andshe'll just sit there and let us cuddle with her. Such a sweetie!!


----------



## aeposten (Sep 20, 2006)

What sweet and beautiful bunns you have! Punkin's coloring is GORGEOUS!

-Amy


----------



## beckyn (Sep 22, 2006)

awwwww! what a surprise!!! she is adorable!!! can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## daisy052104 (Oct 4, 2006)

So far we've discovered that Punkinisa cuddler. We haven't gotten any kisses yet but we can't count how many"love nips" we've gotten. Her favorite game is how fast can I dig allthe litter out of my litter box. She's quite the little stinker!

Any time there's any movement in Punkin's cage Holly is right there tosee what is going on. She seems to get a little jealous from time totime.

We left the girls for the first time for more than one day this pastweekend. One of my best friends bunny sat for us. Her first remark tome when we got back was "I need to come hold your baby bunny! She's socute!!"


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww...your girls are so adorable!! I love the expression Holly seems to always have on her face...just sweetness!!

I love the babiness that Punkin just seems to personify. She's adorable!!

Irresistable...your bunnies are just so irresistable!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 6, 2006)

I want more pics!!! Your babies are so cute!:bunnyheart


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 6, 2006)

OH MY!!!!!!!

Holly is soooooooooo cute.


----------



## daisy052104 (Oct 15, 2006)

It's so amazing the difference in personalitiesbetween Punkin and Holly. I bought all kinds of toys for Holly when wegot her and she completly ignored all of them except for one or 2. I'vegiven Punkin quite a few of the toys Holly didn't touch and some thatshe stopped playing with and Punkin plays with them all the time. Hollyis our laid back, easy going, cuddle bun. Punkin likes to make allkinds of noise in her cage either by playing with toys that have bellsin them or digging all the litter out of her litter box. She's alsoquite the chewer. She's been chewing on the outside rim of her litterbox. They are both so silly!!!


----------



## doodle (Oct 15, 2006)

Holly and Punkin are both gorgeous! I love their coloring.  How old are they?


----------



## daisy052104 (Oct 16, 2006)

Holly's about a year and 3 months and Punkin's 3 almost 4 months.


----------



## daisy052104 (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh the digging!! the digging!! Will it everstop???? That is all that Punkin wants to do and it's about to drive mycrazy. She's constantly digging in her litter box, and when we take itout of her cage to give our ears a break she starts scratching at thesides of her cage where the spray guard is. I think I can hear thesound even when I'm not home. 

And then my little angel Holly just looks over at me like what's her problem? I wasnt ever like that.


----------

